# disappearing for a while



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all

i just wanted to let you all know i will be disappearing for a while
something has come up and we have no idea if we can proceed to panel for the two little boys  

dh and i are both completely devastated at the minute and we know it will be a while before we know anything......we were already thinking of them as our sons   

please keep us in your thoughts and prayers   we all need a miracle sometimes   

ritz.


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Oooh Ritzi, I'm so so sorry  
Misty C
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry to hear that.

   

take care

lots of love and luck 

camly x x x x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thinking of you, I hope things work out.

Diz x


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thinking of you Ritzi, i pray that things work out for you.

Nefe
xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh ritzi, i'm so sorry, i hate to think of yet another person going through big problems with the process
take care hun 

kj x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh Ritzi- whats happened? Sending you a big hug. PM me if you need
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww no hun i'm so sorry, i'll keep everything crossed that everything get sorted out swiftly and panel goes ahead  

pam xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ritzi.. hope your back on here before you know it and you have your little boys xx thinking of you in the meantime and your dh xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Ritzi, will have you in my prayers...look after yourselves.
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ritzi

So sorry to read your post, I hope things work out for you all.

Thinking of you
Love
OT x


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Very sorry to read this, hope something works out for you 2

Cheese xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Take care Ritzi we are all thinking of you
Love JD x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Gosh, I can't imagine what that is like    I'm really sorry to read this Ritzi  

I promise to keep you in my prayers and hope that it works out for you in the end  

Take care of yourself  
Dame Edna


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

I hope it all works out for you..... we'll all the thinking about you


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thinking of you and DH, and sending positive prayers your way    

Lots of love and bestest wishes


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Ritzi,

Sorry to hear your news, you are all in our prays      

ShazJohn x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

So sorry Ritzi,   things turn out ok for you.

CG xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ritzi     

I was so so sad to read this. I hope it all works out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh ritzi

I am so sorry to read this and I am sending you a huge hug    

I hope you can find a way to proceed with these two little boys.

Lots of love to you
Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

THANK YOU all so much for giving me support   and for the kind PM's, best wishes and  
we need all the support we can muster  &  

we still do not know if we can proceed to matching panel BUT we are pushing on hoping for the best  . Its very close to the wire and we may know next week or the week after if panel will go ahead, be delayed or cancelled  

we meet the FC tomorrow and paediatrician on friday........and through all of this we feel even more in love with these gorgeous boys. they are not even ours as yet but we would walk to the ends of the earth and back to make this happen.

THANKS EVERYONE 

ritzi


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

seee Ritzi

I so very hope that everything works out for you hun and you get your lovely little boys home with you.

I will be praying for you darling.

    

Nefe
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Dear Ritzi

I've only just spotted this thread - I am so sorry that you've had such a hurdle come up at this stage - I am hoping and praying that everything is resolved very soon and that things can go ahead smoothly for you all.

Love and hugs to you and DH

VEC XX


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hello all - just an update 

i am kind of around but depends on how my day has been really 

we met with the FC and paeds for the boys last week - and have completely fallen in love with them even more  
i don't want to imagine life without them now  

we should know this week if we can proceed to panel on the 16th. we should know wednesday  

please do send your   and  . we still need that miracle 

thanks for all the kind PMs too   

ritz


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sending you tons of                                                                                                                                                                                                              

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

saphy75 said:


> sending you tons of
> 
> pam xx


me too

xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

same from me     , only 2 sleeps and then you'll know,   that its the right outcome 

kj x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sending you lots of luck and lots of prayers      from me also!!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sending lots and lots of   your way really hope you get to that panel and become a family!!!

Dawny

xx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Luck Hun

Praying that is works out for you.

         
         
         
         
         
         

Nefe
xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Keeping everything crossed and sending all the ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++vibes you need.

Love
OT x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Ritzi - love and luck - I am hoping and praying that they give you good news on Wednesday and that things can move on so taht your little ones are home with you soon.

VEC XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just popping in to wish ritzi and DH all the luck in the world, i really hope and   things will work out the way you dream of xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fingers crossed today is fantastic news for you all

xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thinking of you ritzi, crossing everything that you have good news today    

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Ritz

Hoping that everything went ok today lovey    

xxxxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hows it gone hunny.................i hope it was good news and then things can go ahead..................thinking of you..let us know when you can.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hope it was good news today    

CG xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ritzi

Hope you had the news you wanted yesterday.

Thinking of you
OT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thinking of you too Ritzi take care
JD x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you all so much for your support  

my SW phoned last night to say its looking good to carry on    she thinks it's about time we started to get excited  

we still need the rubberstamp of course   but panel is booked for Tuesday   &  

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for being there when i needed     

my angel friend Rhian   played a part in this too i am sure of that. my boys will always have a special guardian angel looking out for them  

roll on the rubberstamp - then roll on tuesday!

ritz

PS - what exactly will i need for a 1 and 3 year old?


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

That's great news ritzi - bet you are so relieved 



ritzi said:


> PS - what exactly will i need for a 1 and 3 year old?


As for the above, you will need eyes in the back of your head, loads of love to give and ooodles and ooodles of energy 

GOOD LUCK for Tuesday
Dame Edna x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

so glad to see your great news Ritzi....will keep my fingers crossed for tuesdya,
xxruthie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG ritzi and DH i am so happy with your news, i will   for everything settled on tuesday, what a christmas present that will be   as for what you will need.. you and your DH have each other and anything else you need will fall into place i am sure   ... so so happy for you


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

AWWWW Ritzi  that is great news, so happy for you,

        
        
        
        

Nefe
xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So very pleased things are looking up Ritzi 


Dame Edna said:


> That's great news ritzi - bet you are so relieved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Soooo agree with the eyes for the back of your head, I've put them on my christmas list 

Looking forward to reading your news on tuesday


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Lovely news      

Love Hope XX


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Ritzi Ritzi Ritzi

That is FANTASTIC  news, I am so pleased to hear that things are moving, at last!  Good luck on Tuesday and I'll be looking forward to hearing good news from you anon.

And I have no doubt that Rhian is keeping an eye on things for you - that's what you and she always did for each other before, and there's no reason for that to have changed.

Have a great weekend

VEC XXXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Fantastic news hun    

i 100 % agree with the eyes in the back of your head advice    

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fab news, so happy for you!!

Roll on Tuesday, am sure all will go well.

Definately eyes in the back of your head!  Ask FC what will be coming with them and what she uses as far as high chairs, pushchairs, cots/beds.  You will need their weights in order to sort car seats, we opted for one that goes from 9months to 11 yrs.

How exciting!
Love
OT x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

What fantastic news Ritzi - after all the ups and downs you've been through you so deserve to be the happy family I know you're going to be. 

Good Luck for Tuesday            

May all your dreams come true    

CG xxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

That's great ritzi what a relief!!
Love JD x


----------

